# Finally got a WSM



## LowRent (Sep 23, 2006)

I finally broke down and bought a WSM. Got it for $199 from a local dealer. Only used it once so far. The ribs turned out well. But, there is room for improvement.

I'm probably going to have to wait for Christmas to get a Stoker, which is my next planned purchase.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 23, 2006)

Great investment lowrent! Now show us the pictures!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 23, 2006)

Hearty congrats on the acquisition and sounds like a great price.  Aint never been fortunant enough to one own but sure have heard some folks I have learnt to be highly knowledgeable to recommend them highly.  Remember the pecking order when you get around to stacking stuff.  Pigs goes on top and filthy barnyard avians..possums..skunks..coons..dead fish and billygoats goes on the bottom.  Beef come secondary to pork. 

bigwheel




			
				LowRent said:
			
		

> I finally broke down and bought a WSM. Got it for $199 from a local dealer. Only used it once so far. The ribs turned out well. But, there is room for improvement.
> 
> I'm probably going to have to wait for Christmas to get a Stoker, which is my next planned purchase.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 23, 2006)

The WSM is my next investment into the BBQ world!
Like Nick said.................pic's????????


----------



## Finney (Sep 23, 2006)

Congrats LowRent.  You won't be sorry.


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 23, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Pigs goes on top and filthy barnyard avians..possums..skunks..coons..dead fish and billygoats goes on the bottom.  Beef come secondary to pork.
> 
> bigwheel


Now that is funny!


----------



## Griff (Sep 23, 2006)

LowRent

You're gonna really like the WSM.

Puff, a WSM better be on your Christmas list. Dude, you've been kinda slow on this one.

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 24, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> LowRent
> 
> You're gonna really like the WSM.
> 
> ...


It's been on the list :roll: 
The time has come


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 24, 2006)

I just hope I get a WSM before Puff does.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 24, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I just hope I get a WSM before Puff does.



  The race is on


----------



## cleglue (Sep 24, 2006)

Lowrent,

Congratulations on the purchase.  They really do cook well.


----------



## Thom Emery (Sep 24, 2006)

Got a couple of em They are dandy Been using my Big drum Smokers more of late


----------



## LowRent (Oct 2, 2006)

My next purchase will be a Stoker. Can't wait.

I got 3 40lb bags of Nature Glow lump for $15/bag last week. I've still got a little B&B to use up in the mean time. I should be into the Nature Glow soon.


----------



## Larry D. (Oct 2, 2006)

LowRent said:
			
		

> My next purchase will be a Stoker. Can't wait.
> 
> I got 3 40lb bags of Nature Glow lump for $15/bag last week. I've still got a little B&B to use up in the mean time. I should be into the Nature Glow soon.



The last bag of Nature-Glo (20 lbs) I bought was marked "Made in Paraguay". Were yours?


----------



## LowRent (Oct 3, 2006)

Larry D. said:
			
		

> LowRent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll have to check when I get home this weekend. 

When I checked Naked Whiz info there stated Nature Glow was a product of Royal Oak in Georgia.


----------



## Larry D. (Oct 4, 2006)

LowRent said:
			
		

> When I checked Naked Whiz info there stated Nature Glow was a product of Royal Oak in Georgia.



Yes, the bag I got says either "manufactured for" or "distibuted by" Royal Oak.  I think what I've used in the past was actually manufactured in the US by Royal Oak in Georgia.  Apparently they are now importing at least some of what they sell.


----------



## LowRent (Oct 8, 2006)

Larry D. said:
			
		

> Yes, the bag I got says either "manufactured for" or "distibuted by" Royal Oak.  I think what I've used in the past was actually manufactured in the US by Royal Oak in Georgia.  Apparently they are now importing at least some of what they sell.



Yes. Mine also says made in Paraguay.


----------



## Larry D. (Oct 8, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> that stuff from paraguay is some good stuff.  i've been getting it in 20 lb bags for a while now.



Thanks, Brian. That's good to know.


----------



## LowRent (Oct 9, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> that stuff from paraguay is some good stuff.  i've been getting it in 20 lb bags for a while now.



I've got no complaints. I plan to buy more.


----------

